# Box Jigs Techniques...



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

I was watching the WW Channel tonight and Scott Phillips was making a small box on a box jig. The jig was pretty much the same jig as the oak park jig only done with plywood and hardwood. He was making a small box. He clamped and cut all the pieces for 3 boxes... 12 pieces at one time. He had them clamped and the maple pieces were offset from the walnut so that the boxes went together right. Has anyone stack cut that many pieces like this before and if so what was your end result? 

Thanks,
Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Corey

I have cut up to 4 at one time and I thought I was pushing it at 4  on the Oak-Park jig.
You don't have a true tall fence to help with the slots when you pass all 4 at one time over the router bit even with a big push block behind it.
I do use a 4" x 6" x 5" push block when I cut slots on the jig. 
And it's still hard to get them all just right,it's just takes one slot to be off and it will not go together right.

The last one seems to be just a bit out of sq. on the 4th block when I do it so I try and stick with just a pair, sides or fronts of the box.

Cutting 12 at one time sounds like a quick way to make alot of firewood in a short time and because it's maple and wlanut it's not going to be a cheap error.


Bj


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

That is kind of what I thought Bob, but he got it done or at least he assembled one! I am going to give my jig a try and set it up this weekend! Thanks Bob!

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

challagan said:


> That is kind of what I thought Bob, but he got it done or at least he assembled one! I am going to give my jig a try and set it up this weekend! Thanks Bob!
> 
> Corey



You're Welcome Corey 

Get your cam.out this would be a good time to do a show and tell how to install a Oak-Park box jigs..if you don't have/use a Oak-Park router table.


Bj


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

So guys, what does this jig look like that we're talking about here? Does anyone have a picture of it and if so, could you post it?

Thanks,

KarateEd


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Ed 
Here's link to the jig 

http://www.routerworkshop.com/boxjoints.html

Bj


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

That's a good idea Bob, I will do that. 

corey


----------



## Pop_pop1 (Sep 10, 2004)

challagan said:


> That is kind of what I thought Bob, but he got it done or at least he assembled one! I am going to give my jig a try and set it up this weekend! Thanks Bob!
> 
> Corey


Hi Cory.....I hate to cut anyone down for the work that they do but in this case I have to put my nickles worth in. Scott Phillips has to do his work on his programs with in a specified time frame, and in doing so sometimes his work is (IMHO) sloppy. I don't like his work much on his programs. If you watch & listen closely, you will catch him in a lot of incomplete or bad advice too. When I watch him I take that into consideration, and discount that part that I think is erroronious.
If you like to watch The Woodworking Channel for router tips and techniques, watch Bob & Rick in the Router Work Shop. They will tell you straight.
Thanks,
Chuck


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks for the link guys....don't know why I didn't make the connection....but thanks, musta been in a fog......


----------

